# Venus Rising



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Daybreak on the Big Thompson River in Colorado. Great trout stream. I know you guys like the astrophotography aspect. Hope you like it.

Double click for full size


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice one, rusty.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*one of the best i've seen posted. thanks*


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice Rusty! Thanks!


Tom - DBG


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful colors and subject.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That's a keeper !! Beautiful capture.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i too think this one might be one of the best. i love the angles and colours, each seems to enhance the others - no fighting between them, just a mellowing that glows from the screen. beautiful work Rusty.

rosesm


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Excellent work.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thanks all. Many have said they prefer this one to the "Fire and Brimstone" shots, but I don't know. This was shot at ISO 800 - so I guess it has a place.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Thanks all. Many have said they prefer this one to the "Fire and Brimstone" shots, but I don't know. This was shot at ISO 800 - so I guess it has a place.


i was thinking a little about this preference...

(just as an aside, i also love the Dreamy one you've just put up too)

i think the reason i _prefer_ these over the 'Fire and Brimstone' photos is because with these two there isn't as much fighting for my attention.

i want to stay focused on the rocks in the F & B but can't because the sky is determined to grab my eyes.

with Venus Rising, there is a darker patch in the foreground bottom of the image and that means my eyes can wander further into the picture.

with the Dreamy one, most of the foreground holds the main interest, it is almost an 'aside' that the path takes my eyes awanderin'.

several subjects don't appear to be fighting for me to notice them.

waffling a bit, but do you get the idea? just my thoughts.

it's hard to critique when they're all good. 

rosesm


----------

